# alpha v sticker size



## houdinimaster11 (Jan 5, 2011)

are the textured tiles from cubesmith going to be too large for my alpha v cube? anyone have any experience with this? will i need to go to the smaller sticker size from cubesmith to get something that'll fit? i scanned previous, related posts on this and couldn't find a clear answer. 

thanks!


----------



## bobso2 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've got standard size stickers on my alpha V and they fit perfectly, I think tiles are the same size?


----------



## houdinimaster11 (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah i think they are both 1.6 cm. thanks for the quick response!


----------



## yockee (Jan 5, 2011)

The tiles are the same size as the regular stickers and will just fit. I've switched to using the small ones for the AV though, because the big ones were taking up the entire piece, since the cube is slightly smaller.


----------



## wontolla (Jan 5, 2011)

Alpha V Rubik's cube. Stickered with standard size CubeSmith smooth tiles.


----------



## houdinimaster11 (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome visual.. thanks. how does it feel for you?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jan 6, 2011)

the best one for me :
edge : 1.6 x 1.4mm
corner & center : 1.4 x 1.4mm

this also can be applied for Alpha III-SV


----------



## wontolla (Jan 6, 2011)

houdinimaster11 said:


> awesome visual.. thanks. how does it feel for you?


 
cubesmith standard size tiles are perfect for the alpha V IMO. Although you have to be careful and not leave protruding edges, because the cube has gaps between cubies and center pieces. But applying tiles is very easy because if you get it wrong, you can remove the tile without damaging it. I suggest you get the plastic razor removal thingy from cubesmith, it really helps.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 7, 2011)

They fit but you'll have to be very accurate during application. Otherwise they'll stick out. I tiled mine yersterday and there's not much room for error...


----------

